# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  Wrong compensation g29

## axel30

Hello, my name is Albert and I have a problem with the automatic leveling, for leveling using a proximity sensor, the problem is that when you palpation of 9 points 3x3, to start printing offset error backwards, say where you have that goes up and down where you have to climb down as I can fix you, the firmware is marlin v1

IMG_3890.jpgIMG_3891.jpg

 this is my printer made by me

----------


## axel30

Sorry for my english

----------


## Roxy

> the firmware is marlin v1


Can you post the link where you downloaded the firmware?   Probably, the easiest fork to help you get your printer going is here:

https://github.com/beckdac/Marlin

If you move your Configuration.h file settings to this release, it won't be too hard to get you going.

----------

